

Create mobile friendly website - suhair
http://www.howtogomo.com

======
suhair
Google recommends webmasters follow the industry best practice of using
responsive web design. Why then google is investing heavily on "gomo" campaign
in association with dudamobile.com?

~~~
bdfh42
To be fair - not everything you might want to do with a "large format" web
design will work well on a small screen device - better to produce a dedicated
front end for them than present a broken web site.

